# Neuling möchte Naturpool mit Eigenleistung anlegen



## UliGudensberg (10. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

ich heiße Uli und komme aus 34281 Gudensberg in Nordhessen.

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr einen Naturpool in meinem Garten anlagen. genutzt wird dieser dann von meiner 4 Köpfigen Familie (2 Kinder) und Besuch.

Die Größe des Pools soll zwischen 25-50m² liegen.  

Ich habe mit Investitionen in Höhe von ca. 10.000€ gerechnet. Nun habe ich einen Teichbauer vor Ort angefragt. Dieser will vorab 50€ für sein Angebot ein Naturteich in der Größe soll als Komplettlösung bei ca. 47.000€ liegen. Für mich ist das mit dem kostenpflichtigen Angebot ein Unding - und der Preis deutlich zu hoch.

Bin noch an der groben Planung. Der Teich soll angrenzend an meine Sitzecke ausgebaggert werden. Ab Nachmittag beginnt im Sommer der hintere Bereich dann im schatten zu liegen. Für Die Kinder möchte ich einen Sprungstein vorsehen. Zudem überlege ich ob ich eine kleine Rutsche vorsehe für die Kinder.

Ich habe bei http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/kosten.html geschaut - dort werden die Materialkosten mit 5245,- beziffert. kennt jemand den Anbieter? Kommt jemand aus meiner Gegend um sich einen vorhanden Teich anzusehen?

Freundlichen Gruß

Uli


----------



## laolamia (10. Nov. 2015)

hallo,

wenn du etwas selber machst und kleinteilige aufträge wie baggerarbeiten vergibst wirst du je nach technik mindestens die hälfte sparen.
ich habe mein "loch mit 55m³" fuer 1000 euronen zum winterfestpreis baggern lassen. dabei war mir egal wann der bagger kommt...ich hab nur das 3 monatige zeitfenster vorgegeben.
der baggerfahrer hat auch gleich noch die erde verteilt und die stufen ausgearbeitet.
folie und vlies haben wir mit 6 man selber verlegt...alles kein problem.
der groesste batzen ist die umfeldgestaltung und die technik....da ist von 3k bis 100k alles moeglich 

das wichtigste ist das du dich hier richtig vorbereitest um die fehler der anderen zu vermeiden 

gruss marco


----------



## UliGudensberg (10. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Marco,

du nennst die Schlüsselworte: *richtig vorbereiten*! Es gibt so viel an Infos, Foren, Literatur - was muss ich wissen und was nicht?
*Fehler vermeiden - *welche Fehler sind das und wie vermeide ich diese?

Erdaushub wollte ich selbst machen
Elektrik verlege ich selbst (bin Elektriker)
Folie verlegen wir selber - haben wir dieses Jahr schon beim Fischteich von meinem Bruder gemacht.

Sind denn 10.000 - 12.000 Euro für 50..70m² realistisch?
Funktionieren 50-70m² als Schwimmteich mit Technik und Pflanzen?

Erst dann lohnt es sich für mich sich weiter einzulesen. Die 47.000 € für eine Komplettlösung werde ich definitiv nicht investieren.

danke für deine Antwort

Uli


----------



## laolamia (10. Nov. 2015)

richtig vorbereiten:

1.lesen lesen lesen
2. grundlagen festlegen: mit/ohne technik /selbstbau filter/fertige loesung kaufen /erwartungshaltung...glasklares wasser oder natur
3. aus 2 ergeben sich weitere fragen und dann wirst du durch 1. wissen wen du auch direkt fragen kannst 

es gibt grob gesagt die naturfraktion und die technik fraktion und auch da die extreme in beide richtungen.

4. wenn die richtung feststeht dann überlegen was ist ein muss in ausbaustuffe 1 und was muss vorbereitet werden fuer stufe 2 bis stufe 100... vom bodenablauf unter der folie bis zur randgestaltung

zu fehler vermeiden: viele hier haben beschreibungen ihrer teiche und die meisten sagen auch was sie anders machen wuerden 

und zu deiner geldfrage: ja das ist realistisch....wobei ich groesser bauen wuerde......und m² muessen immer im verhaeltniss zu m³ gesehen werden.....auch 1m² koennen 100m³ sein 

und eins kann ich dir sagen...du brauchst keine buecher und foren...hier findest du alles und jeden...vom naturteich mit molchleiter ueber glaskuppel in der goldfische schwimmen über glasklare koi teiche bis zur gruenen "kloake"

und wenn du die schnauze vom teich voll hast baust ein insektenhotel, päppelst igel, elstern, schwalben und raben auf oder zuechtest hühner....


----------



## troll20 (10. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Uli und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichsuchtis,
Wie schon laolamia schreibt, es ist alles kein Hexenwerk und wenn du dich durch die Basisbeiträge gearbeitet hast, wird dir vieles schon klarer sein.
zB hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-erster-teich-basiswissen-für-einsteiger.24378/  im Bereich einsteiger Fragen.
Wenn du du mit diesen Fakten einen Plan erstellst und uns diesen mit deinen Erwartungen zeigst, Dann finden wir gewiss eine passende Lösung für dich, die keine 50.000 kostet.
Bei mir sind es auch ca 50 m² und ich hab insgesamt bei meinem "low budget" (im Vergleich zu anderen) Teich ca 1500€ bezahlt.
Aushub und Transport in Eigenleistung also 0,00€ Folie, ca 650,00€ Verlegung der selbigen zu dritt = Grillfleisch und Bier. Filterung und Kleinkram waren für die restlichen €
Teichpflanzen waren zum groh für Lau oder mal ein paar Stück Kuchen, dafür gab es dann aber auch noch Kaffee und viele Inspirationen und Gespräche bei vielen Usern aus diesem Forum. Was die Gartengestaltung angeht, sind die Preise nach oben offen, wie überall. Da hängt es speziell von deinen Wünschen ab.
Genauso wie bei der Filterung sind alle Preise von deinen Wünschen und Anforderungen abhängig.


----------



## Küstensegler (10. Nov. 2015)

Hi Uli,

herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum.
Ihr stehst momentan da, wo wir vor ca. 1,5 Jahren standen.
Unser Schwimmteich ist jetzt fast fertig. Bis auf den Aushub haben wir auch alles selbst gemacht.
Da du Handwerker bist, sehe ich da keine Probleme.
Du wirst auch bei richtiger Planung mit dem Budget von 10k € bestimmt hinkommen.
Als erstes solltes du dir hier das Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge   in dich aufsaugen.
Dann schau dir die Dokus von bestehenden Projekten an. Da bekommt ihr dann richtig "Hunger".
Nehmt aber nicht zu schnell den Spaten in die Hand. Wie bei den meisten Projekten ist hier Planung besonders wichtig.
Stell einfach mal ein paar Bilder von den Örtlickeiten hier rein uns grenze den gewünschten Teichverlauf mit einen Gartenschlauch/Verlängerungskabel o.ä. ab.
Lass dich hier beraten. Uns hat das auch vor vielen Fehlern bewahrt.
Wie sich das bei uns gebildet hat, kannst du bei uns im Anregung/Kritik Thread lesen (Link in der Signatur)

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (10. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Uli,
herzlich Wilkommen bei uns Teichverrückten......

Die Summe von 50.000 kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor......
Anscheinend ist das der deutsche Standardteich, den mein Gärtner des Vertrauens ebenfalls bereits 2006 haben wollte.

Ich habe seit 2007 ebenfalls ein Loch mit Wasser im Garten...... - 
gedacht als minimal bepflanztes Saunatauchbecken, aber benutzt als Plansch- und Schwimmbecken für die Kinder. Die Filterung erfolgte über einen kleinen Klär-Pflanzeneich mit, - im nachhinein-, unzureichender Pumpe ohne UV- Lampe. Das Ergebnis wurde von Jahr zu Jahr grüner. Mit der Natur kann man eben nicht tricksen.
Als dann das "grün" immer wieder kam , waren sich meine Damen schließlich zu fein für das Wasser und der Teich wurde zwangsläufig umfunktioniert zum (Gold-) Fisch und Amphibienteich. Baden wollte außer mir eh keiner mehr.

Der Teich ( GFK, Beton, Kleinkram) kostete damals etwa 1.700 €; - da ich in GFK gebaut habe vielleicht etwas teurer.
Der Filterumbau 2015 kostete bis jetzt inclusive GFK, Rohre, Schieber, Pumpe, Spaltsieb, Beton und Kleinkram ca 2.925€; und da kommt nur noch etwa 2 cbm Blähton für den Bodenfilter für 220€ dazu.
Die geplante Terrasse und Beleuchtung habe ich noch nicht eingerechnet. 
Also, alles in Allem bin ich bei 4625€ für den Teich 2007 und Filterumbau 2015.  
Mein Budget lag auch bei 5.000€ für den Umbau2015. Also hab ich auch noch etwas Luft.

Und ich bin sicher, auch du kommst mit 5000€ hin.
Man muss nur wie im richtigen Leben Ideen haben, Preise und Angebote vergleichen und ggf. handeln und Hand anlegen.
Soweit mal zu den Kosten. 

Und der Werdegang ist hier......[album=small]2871[/album] und hier....[album=small]2953[/album]


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Nov. 2015)

Entweder ist der obige link zu dem Teichkostenrechner total veraltet.....oder es steckt da viel drin in den Empfehlungen,  was Dir später ÄRGER macht.

Diese Drainagesysteme und tonnenweise Kies als Bauempfehlung.....da war doch mal was....ach ja...
Teichmeister
Hiess mal so eine Firma. Prospekte von denen hatte ich auch mal....
Es gab da auch massenweise Klagen von Kunden, wo dann der Kies im Teich mit Schlamm gesättigt war.

Also tonnenweise Kies ....vergiss es.

Kosten.....ich habe nicht alles aufgeschrieben. ....aber so um die 10000 Euro kam unser Tümpel auf ca. 200qm bestimmt.
Arbeitsstunden von mir nicht gezählt.
Folie ca. 400qm.....
Alles vermörtelt....
Bauthread in meiner Signatur unten.

Was Du erst falsch planst bei der Verrohrung und Filtertechnik...zahlst Du in Strom teuer zurück.

Plane den Teich, wenn möglich, so groß es vom Grundstück her möglich ist.
Kopfsprung in den Teich......wieviel Meter braucht es da, dass man nicht am anderen Ufer wieder anstösst...
Grobe Regel für bepflanzte Regenerationszonen ist mind. 1/3 der Teiichfläche.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Nov. 2015)

Bei ordentliche Planung und Eigenleistung kannst du deinen Teich mit 5o m² mit deiner Kostenplanung durchaus realisieren.
Inkl. Pumpe ,Filteranlage und UVC. Filteranlage und UVC würde ich bei einem Schwimmteich auf jeden Fall empehlen.


----------



## UliGudensberg (11. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

erst mal Danke für die Antworten. Der Ermutigt mich weiter zu informieren und am Ball zu bleiben.
Ich habe mir einige Treads angeschaut und bin in meiner Entscheidungsfindung denke etwas weiter.


ich gehe Richtung Technik - es soll ein Naturpool werden mit einem getrennten Filterbecken (Mehrkammersystem).
Erwartung an die Wasserqualität: ich möchte den Boden sehen können 
Ausführung: Die Wände werde ich durch Mauern stützen - also Beton mit Folie.
Schwimmbereich soll ca. 1,8 m tief, Nichtschwimmer so 1,0..1,20 m - wenn das der Grundwasserspiegel zulässt
Den Nichtschwimmerbereich überlege ich mit Fließ zu belegen und Granitplatten lose drauf legen.
Den Randbereich möchte ich auch Granitplatten zum Abschluss verwenden
Die Wände möchte ich eigentlich nicht mörteln - gibt es da Alternativen? Muss da überhaupt was hin? Kann die Folie nicht so bleiben?
@Carlo
Nehmt aber nicht zu schnell den Spaten in die Hand. Wie bei den meisten Projekten ist hier Planung besonders wichtig.

Da bist du bei mir richtig! Bei mir kann die Planung auch schon mal etwas länger dauern - beim 1. PC war das 1 Jahr 
Habe mir dein Projekt angeschaut - da hast du ja einiges an Arbeit rein gesteckt.



Ich werde mir die Konturen mit einem __ Wasserschlauch legen um zu sehen wie groß und welche Form der Teich haben soll.


----------



## UliGudensberg (11. Nov. 2015)

hier mal die 1. Skizze wie ich mir das so vorstelle


----------



## troll20 (11. Nov. 2015)

Könntest du deine Skizze evtl. auch als jpg abspeichern und hier direkt hoch laden?


----------



## UliGudensberg (11. Nov. 2015)

Hier als jpg


----------



## UliGudensberg (11. Nov. 2015)

jetzt aber


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Hier mal Bilder - wenn auch etwas grobkörnig, da es noch nicht hell genug war.


----------



## buzzi (12. Nov. 2015)

Also wenn ich hier was lese von UVC muß rein . Bei ordentlicher Planung ist das ohne Fischbesatz nicht nötig und außerdem kontraproduktiv, da wichtige Lebewesen getötet werden.
Mein Teich hat 60m² und ist immer klar mit Sichttiefe von mindestens 2m. Und das ohne UVC und monströse Filteranlagen. Es kann also auch im kleinen Teich funktionieren, wenn die Natur nicht zu kurz kommt. Die Frage ist, soll es wirklich ein "steriler" Pool sein oder ein naturnaher Teich mit sauberem Wasser? Es soll ja Leute geben, die nicht gerne zusammen mit Fröschen und anderem Kleingetier schwimmen. Man glaubt gar nicht, was da alles zusammenkommt, wenn keine Fische drin sind.
Da wäre dann ein 2 Kammersystem vorzuziehen. Denn die Tiere werden die unsichtbare Grenze vom Filterbereich mit Sicherheit nicht beachten  
Meine Kinder hatten übrigens letzten Sommer einen riesen Spaß, als sie den kleinen Fröschen auf der Hand "über den Teich" geholfen haben.  Zuletzt waren sie fast zutraulich und sind nicht mehr werggeschwommen wenn die Hand kam.
Also im Zweifel, wenn es vom Platz her geht, lieber mehr Pflanzen (vor allem Unterwasser) einplanen. Das wird auf Dauer auch günstiger, weil die Technik kleiner ausfallen kann.
Ich habe mittlerweile nur noch eine solarbetriebene 2200l Pumpe mit Skimmer laufen. Die einzigen laufenden Kosten sind für das Wasser zum auffüllen aus der Leitung.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Bin fleißig noch dabei mich einzulesen. Habe die Treas  von Carlo verfolg.
Hier mal meine grobe Vorplanung und die dadurch entstehenden Kosten.


Die Ausführung ist als Mehrkammersystem geplant
Die Wände will ich mit Schalsteinen ausführen und diese mit Bewährungen und Beton füllen. Die vorhandene Sitzecke soll nicht abrutschen
Bei der Folie bin ich nicht sicher ob ich EPDM oder PE-HD verwenden sollte.
Die Folie soll sichtbar bleiben an den Wänden - muss daher UV beständig sein! Den Boden später mit Vlies und Granitbodenplatten.
Der Zugang ist auf der Nichtschwimmerseite mit Stufen (Granit) geplant - für einen sicheren und bequemen Ausstieg
Habe einen TF im Filterkeller vorgesehen - will es gleich richtig machen ;-)
Der Filterkeller soll hinten neben den Filterbereich und mit einem Holzdeck später belegt werden (2. Ausbaustufe)
Weiß nicht ob ich eine Pumpe oder LH verwende - da muss ich noch lesen!
Es sind 2 BA vorgesehen
Es ist ein Skimmer geplant
Verrohrung soll mit 110er erfolgen und durch die Folie gehen (Durchführengen)
Im FK sollen alle Rohre mit Schiebern versehen werden

Was habe ich wesentliches übersehen? Da habe ich bestimmt einige Fehler drin ;-)
Habe einige Schieber zu wenig und die Kosten für die Granitstufen fehlen. Da werden
noch mal gut 600€ zusätzlich kommen. Dafür kann man ja vielleicht das ein oder andere
gebraucht günstig erstehen ;-)



Meine Kostenplanung dazu:


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Die Kostenplanung


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2015)

Ich würde bei gemauerten Becken und formaler Teichgestaltung eher auf HD-PE setzen, da dies sich faltenfrei verlegen lässt. EPDM ist zwar sehr gut und sehr robust, lässt sich aber, so weit ich bislang weiß, nicht faltenfrei verlegen.

Ich würde noch gerne darauf hinweisen wollen, dass auch die Granitstufen, Granitbodenplatten und alles auch glatt, grün und rutschig wird.

Wie man später den Boden noch mit Granit auslegt und wie sich das mit den Bodenabläufen macht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen bzw. einzuschätzen. Ich vermute aber mal, dass wird nicht so einfach, es sei denn, man macht es ähnlich wie das NG-Prinzip wo der Boden vermörtelt wird Ob mab dann aber wieder die Wände frei lassen kann!? - da bin ich raus, habe ich keine Ahnung/Erfahrung, das müssen Andere beantworten.

Nachtrag zu deiner Preisliste:

Die Bodenabläufe gibt es billiger ~ etwa 20,-€ je Stück - es sei denn, sie sind ganz besonders für Schwimmteich geeignet.
Der Skimmer ebenso. Wenn Du auf Schwerkraft setzt, reicht ein Rohrskimmer ca. 30,-€.

Pflanzen würde ich auf das kommende Jahr warten und hier im Forum nachfragen. Da bekommst Du bestimmt auch ausreichend Pflanzen, in entsprechender Menge zum kleinen Preis. 

Bodenverteiler und Verteilerröhren!?  Ich meine, dass die Röhren und der Verteiler ähnlich dem Dränagesystem ist!? Wenn ja, schau mal beim orangenen Baumarkt rein oder suche mal nach Opti-Drän-Rohren.


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Irgendwie muss man ja rein und wieder raus kommen. Ich finde da nur eine Leiter - gerade wo auch noch Kinde mit vor Ort sind nicht ideal - daher habe ich die Stufen geplant.

Hier muss doch irgendwer Stufen in seinen Teich haben - da bin ich doch sicher nicht der 1. oder  

Der Einwand mit nachträglich Platten auf den Boden ist berechtigt! Müsste da dann ja tauchen - also wenn dann gleich machen. Habe in einem Nachbarforum gelesen das da jemand den Boden mit Vlies und darauf Granitplatten gelegt hat. Wenn ich mal im Baumarkt schaue liegt der m² bei knapp über 22€ - wäre nicht die Welt! Wäre für meinen Garten auch der passende Randabschluss - oben umlaufend die Granitplatte.

Habe ich aber einen wesentlichen Punkt vergessen? Komme ich da so halbwegs hin? mir geht es hier nicht um 100€, aber 100% daneben wäre schon   

Ist die Lage die ich geplant habe ok?
Wie ist die Größe??? ....

Gruß Uli


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2015)

Deine Position Schalstein, Beton und Bewährung halt ich für sehr gering ansonsten sieht das ganz gut aus


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Nov. 2015)

Zu der Luftheberfrage und Filterei habe ich hier schon einges geschrieben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-mit-filtergraben.45327/
Unter Technik und Luftheber findest Du Dank Zacky and Friends einen langen Tröt zu LH etc..
Bei Neubau sollte man unbedingt Filterkeller und Rohre vernünftig planen.
Späteres umrüsten ist oft sehr ärgerlich.

Buzzy:
Ich pers. gratuliere jedem zu einem funktionierendenTeich ohne viel Technik.
Aber kein Teich ist gleich.
Du kannst zwei identische Teiche im gleichen Ort errichten.....der eine  ist klar und der andere grün.
Mutter Natur färbt wie sie will.

Mein Teich ist ziemlich natürlich.  Noch ohne UV..mit einem grossen Filterteich voller Pflanzen....
Schönes Grün einzelliger Schwebealgen.

Wem soetwas nicht gefällt, der kann doch wenn er will Technik/ UV anschalten.

Selbst bei Naturagart im Forum sind viele der Teiche klar, weil sie gepumpte UV haben.....

Aus gutem Grund rate ich deswegen jedem Anfänger wenigstens von  den Saugleitungen, Rückläufen und Filterkeller es so zu bauen,  dass ein Einbau  von Technik hinter nur  noch im Filterkeller erfolgt und an den Teich keiner mehr ran muss.

Zu den rutschigen Flächen:
Bei mir habe ich über der EPDM Folie vermörtelt.
Kostet Geld und eine Menge  Geld.
Sieht gut aus  und ist auf den begehbaren Flächen rutschfest, wenn man den Beton mit einem Quast strukturiert.
Im Wasser verlegte Bahnschwellen aus Beton in Holzoptik sind ebenfalls rutschfest.
Logsleeper von KANN.

Ich pers. würde wie viele andere auch den Teich in PE faltenfrei einschweissen lassen.
Ohne vermörteln.
Stufen kann man trotzdem einbauen und in Einstiegsbereichen auch Beton oder sehr grob strukturierte Betonplatten auf PE direkt verlegen.

Tippe gerade am Handy....deswegen habe ich Deine pdf nicht....
Drainagesysteme in Kiesbett kannst Du sparen und streichen.
Es sei denn als kleiner Kiesbettfilter hinter einer feinen Vorfilterung.

Mir pers. kommen da.immer Zweifel bei Teiche  nach.Firma Mielke oder Teichmeister mit Drainagen im Kiesbett.
Diese Firmen können nur hoffen,  dass die Gewährleistung vorbei ist, bevor der Kies mit Schmodder zu ist.

Nichts gegen einen Kiesfilter hinter der Feinfilterung....mit nicht mehr als 10 Schubkarren Kies...

Bei PE Folie benötigen Fachfirmen keine Flansche oder BA.
PE Rohre werden direkt eingeschweißt und können dann auch mit KG weitergehen.


----------



## SURF_AS (12. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

eine Treppe habe ich auch gebaut...... rechts im Bild (der größte Teil ist dann unter Wasser)

 


Kosten je L Stein (40 x 40 x 30 ) 6,50 und je Abdeckplatte 1,65 (40 x 40)
Verbrauch 7 L Steine und 11 Abdeckplatten plus etwas Beton / Mörtel und Fugensilikon

also unter 100 Euro


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2015)

Schalsteine 50 x 25 x 17,5 gibt es ab 1,50€ und da sie unter der Folie verschwinden ist ihr aussehen egal.


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Teiche nach.Firma Mielke oder Teichmeister mit Drainagen im Kiesbett



Dazu kann ich mich ja mal äußern. Ich habe meinen 1.Schwimmteich nach diesem Prinzip so gebaut. Jetzt, nach fast 5 Jahren Betrieb, baue ich zwar um, werde aber wieder dieses System in meine Teichlandschaft integrieren. Habe das auch beim Koiteichbau gemacht, lediglich die Dicke der Kiesschicht wurde kleiner. Am Koiteich habe ich ca. 20 cm Tiefe und somit etwa 10 cm Überdeckung, dass wiederum ist zu wenig, aber 50 cm sind auch zu viel. Hintergrund dazu, auch wenn es evtl. OT ist - Der grobe Kies setzt sich mit der Zeit und rutscht unter die Rohre, wodurch diese etwas nach oben raus gedrückt wurden. Dazu werde ich bei meinem jetztigen Umbau, die Rohre zuvor mit Maschengewebe abdecken und darauf erst den Kies aufbringen. (das nur so nebenbei)

Was das Verschlammen angeht, kann ich das so erst einmal nicht bestätigen. Klar setzt sich Schlamm ab, aber bislang habe ich nur gesehen, dass etwas Schlamm zwischen dem Kies aufgetaucht ist und sich recht schnell absetzt. Da ich ja gerade allen Kies aus dem Teich hole, kann ich sagen, dass sich eine etwa 5-7 mm dicke Schicht absetzt. Bei einer Gesamtiefe der Kieszone von ca. 50-70 cm finde ich das nicht besonders viel. Dazu muss man aber auch fairerweise sagen, dass ich mit gar keinem Vorfilter arbeite und das Wasser vom Skimmer durch einen Korb bezogen und direkt und ungefiltert in die Dränagerohre gepumpt habe. In den Rohren hat sich natürlich auch etwas abgesetzt, aber das waren auch nicht mehr wie ein paar mm auf den lfd. Meter gesehen.

Zu meinem Erstaunen hatte ich auch nicht den prognostizierten Gestank von Schmodder & Co. Jetzt wo das Wasser schon seit einigen Wochen steht, riecht es natürlich. Keine Umwälzung, kein Sauerstoff, nix halt.

Dies ist nur meine Erfahrung von meinem Teich. Dies kann natürlich wieder von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich sein.


Nachtrag: Ich denke, dass Schmodderproblem kann man evtl. besser in den Griff bekommen, wenn man die Pflanzenzonen, wie einen Kammerfilter mit Zwischenboden baut. siehe auch Andreas - @Wanderfalke der so seinen Bachlauffilter gebaut hat. Wenn man unterhalb einen Absetzbereich für besagten Schmodder einplant, diesen über Saugschächte/Revisionsschächte reinigen kann oder einfach mit Schmutzablässen wie beim Mehrkammerfilter, sollte man dies evtl. besser in den Griff bekommen. Nur so eine Theorie, mangelnde Erfahrung, wobei ich bei meinem Umbau auch solch ähnliche Pflanzenfiltergräben bauen will.


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Benötige ich denn keine Filterzone wenn ich grob mit einem Trommelfilter reinige??? 


Ich dachte das ist die vorfilterung und nachher der Kies der feinfilter. Planzen waren zum Austrag von Nährstoffen vorgesehen (Ph4).

----------------

Ok -  400€ mehr für die schalsteine und 300 für die verrohrung. Also grob nen 1000,- und wir sind bei meinen 10.000 - punktlandung 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2015)

Der Trommelfilter ist lediglich der mechanische Grobschmutzfilter bzw. schon recht feine Grobschmutzfilter, weil meist 60-70 µm Maschenweite.

Pflanzen zum Austrag der Nährstoffe ist schon richtig so. Der Kies sollte nicht als mechanischer Filter gesehen werden, sondern meiner Meinung nach, ist dies dann deine Biostufe. Im Kies siedeln sich die Bakterienstämme an, die das "belastete" Wasser entsprechend umwandeln und es somit den Pflanzen zum Verzehr zur Verfügung stellen. Kies hat aber keine soooo große Besiedelungsfläche, was halt dann auch die großzügigen Regenerationszonen wiederspiegeln. Mir wurde anfangs immer erklärt, dass die Pflanzen gar nicht sooo viel Nährstoffe beziehen, wie man wohl denkt.


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Habe gelesen beim naturpool sollen 15% der Fläche als Biosufe ausreichen.

Wie führe ich meine getrennte Bürostunde am besten aus? Vom Filter in die Biostufe. Wie groß und tief muss diese sein? Womit wird diese befällt wenn Kies nicht optimal ist??? 

Wie führt man den einen filterkeller genau aus? Wie groß, wie ist die Anordnung,...

Mit dem LH muss ich mich auch erst noch einlesen ;-). Mensch - noch viel zu  lesen

Schönen Gruß

Uli


----------



## Zacky (12. Nov. 2015)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> getrennte Bürostunde



Hast Du Dich vertippt!?  Worterkennung vom Handy/Tablet!?




UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Mensch - noch viel zu lesen



Ja, da ist bestimmt noch reichlich zu lesen und es gibt gute & schechte Erfahrungen in allen Dingen. Du musst am Ende deinen ganz persönlichen Plan entwickeln, denn eine Garantie für sauberes & klares Wasser kann Dir hier bestimmt auch Keiner geben.


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Ja -Korrektur!  ich meinte Biostufe!

Überlege den filterbereich nach hinten zu legen, dadurch gewinne ich an Länge für die Schwimmbahnen!

Wäre ja nen Ding wenn ich nach so nen Nischen schon durch wäre

Habe schon einige Projekte durch - wie cnc fräße bauen, ... Da hieß es auch erst mal Infos sammeln und lesen, lesen, lesen 

Schönen Abend noch

Uli


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2015)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Habe schon einige Projekte durch - wie cnc fräße bauen


Na dann sollte ja ein Trommler im Eigenbau in einer Woche erledigt sein und du bekommst für das eingesparte Geld einen ordentlich __ Wein, den du dann am Ende am Teich genießen kannst. Mit uns allen


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Nov. 2015)

CNC Fräse bauen..hört sich ja gut an.
Dann bekommst Du hier bestimmt bald ein paar Aufträge und kannst Dir den Trommler selber bauen.
So Tischgröße von 1 x 1m wäre von Vorteil und das die Fräse schöne Kreise kann mit so 60cm Durchmesser.... 
3 Achsen??

Mit dem Kiesfilter, der nicht so schlimm verschlammt war, hatte ich genau Zacky´s im Gedächtnis.

Es gibt aber auch schwere Fälle- finde nur nicht mehr den Beitrag dazu...
Da ging es um einen solchen Schwimmteich mit Kies....dem Schlammsauger zum Kies oberflächlich reinigen...und das die Teichbaufirma mit einem Kiesspülfahrzeug ankam, um nach ein paar Jahren die tonnenweise Kiespackung zu reinigen....

Ich muss mal suchen, vielleicht komme ich noch drauf.
Hier der Teichbau von Caruso mit der Firma Mielke.....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteichneubau-2014.42090/

und der vorletzte Kommentar vom Schwarzen Peter.....ich finde nur nicht mehr seine Teichdoku....mit anfänglichen Fehlern..grober Kies im Teich und gepumpte Filter von NG....Koisterben...etc....kann mich auch irren.
Aber der Spruch "und nicht vergessen das wöchentliche Filterschwämme quetschen " klingt mir noch im Ohr...


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Habe die Fräße verkauft!

Nachdem ich 2 Jahre nicht mehr dazu kommen bin habe ich mich davon getrennt

Hatte 3 Achsen und Tisch mit 100 x 50 cm.

---///----

Wie baue ich denn den biofilter ohne Kies?? Wie mach ich das, so das das nicht verschlammt???

schönen Abend
Uli


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Nov. 2015)

Da muss man mal trennen zwischen Biofilter und Biofilter......

Die Koiteichler meinen damit ihre Helixkammern oder Japanmattenkammern. Die stellen Bakterien viel Fläche zur Ansiedlung zur Verfügung..Bei viel Fisch im Teich viele Ausscheidungen- Nitrat- Nitrit- Ammomiak. Ich habe mich damit nicht so beschäftigt. merkt man auch.
Jedenfalls wandeln die Bakkis die Fischausscheidungen mit Stickstoffverbindungen um...

Man könnte auch bepflanzte Filter als Biofilter bezeichnen. Filterteich mit Pflanzen in Sandboden, Pflanzen in Bäckerkisten in einem extra Bachlauf, Teich etc....

Den Algenrasen auf der Teichfolie kann man auch Biofilter nennen....

Den lustigen Teichbautröt mit Kies absaugen und Schwämme absaugen finde ich leider nicht mehr...da ging es auch um tote Koi und dass die anderen Koiliebhaber ihre toten Tiere regelmäßig durch neue ersetzten.....Umsatz...


----------



## UliGudensberg (12. Nov. 2015)

Wie geht es denn am besten nach dem mechanischen Filter weiter wenn der Kies hier nicht optimal ist?

Wie mach ich denn anders / besser??

Wer hat das denn schon umgesetzt und kann berichten???


Tut mir leid das ich so genau nachfragen muss, aber ich weiß nicht nach welcher Art Filter ich suchen muss um mich einzulesen????

Ps: kann sein das ich das mit dem biofilter vom  koiteich von meinem Bruder habe


----------



## Zacky (13. Nov. 2015)

Ich versuche es mal...und rede (schreibe) ausschließlich nur von meinem Teich, meinen Anforderungen, meinen Erfahrungen...

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon das Eine oder Andere gebaut, umgebaut, abgerissen und neu gebaut und so weiter.

Ich habe angefangen mit einem Schwimmteich nach dem Kies-Dränage-System. - hatte nur einen Skimmer und eine Pumpe, die beim Skimmer angesaugt und direkt das Wasser in die Dränagerohre gedrückt hat. Ohne weiteren Biofilter in Form von Kunststoff-Filtermedien, ohne mechanischen Grobschmutzfilter und eine Kiesfläche für Pflanzen von etwa 30 m². Der Kies in 8/16 und 16/32. Die Pflanzen wuchsen nicht so besonders und ich konnte es mir natürlich auch nicht erklären. Fische (bunte Karpfen kamen dann auch noch rein und der Teich war zwar sauber, das Wasser auch klar, aber irgendwie nicht schön anzusehen.

Fazit war: Fische müssen raus

Also neuen Teich - nur für die bunten Karpfen gebaut. Diesmal mit mechanischen Vorfilter, großen Biofilterbereich mit Kunststoffmedien hinter dem Vorfilter. Dennoch wollte ich die Optik des "naturnahen" Koiteiches beibehalten und habe wieder eine Kies-durchströmte Pflanzenzone gemacht. Diesmal nur keine 50-70 cm tief, sondern nur 20 cm. Dazu habe ich dann auch andere Dränagerohre genutzt, die mehr Öffnungen hatten, als die erstmals verwendeten gelben Dränagerohre. Auch hier wieder Tonnen von Kies - jetzt aber nur 8/16 - und in Kleinstmengen zusätzliches Lavagranulat zwischen gemischt. Pflanzen rein und abgewartet. Die Pflanzen wuchsen in den ersten 1-2 Jahren nicht so doll. Warum nicht, konnte ich nicht sagen. Es braucht ja auch alles so seine Zeit...

Als Vorfilter einen Grobschmutzfilter mit 200 µm Maschenweite genutzt. Alles auf Schwerkraft gebaut, das Kunststoffmedium belüftet/bewegt. Umwälzrate etwa 20 m³/h bei 40 m³ Teich. UVC im Kreislauf, aber ausgeschaltet.

Dann kam die Umrüstung auf Luftheber. Gleiches System im Grunde beibehalten, Vorfilter, Biostufe aus Kunststoffen, Pflanzenfilter (Kies-Dränage) - ab in den Teich.
Die Pflanzen wuchsen augenscheinlich im folgenden Jahr schneller, wurden mehr und größer.

Die Veränderungen & Unterschiede im Pflanzenwachstum am Koiteich und im Vergleich zum immer noch bestehenden Schwimmteich waren gravierend. Nach langen Recherchen und vielen Gedankengängen kam ich zu der Meinung, dass das bessere Pflanzenwachstum unter Umständen auch am gut zugeführten Sauerstoff liegen könnte. Bekanntermaßen brauchen Bakterien, die sich irgendwo im Teichkreislauf ansiedeln auch jede Menge Sauerstoff um ihre Arbeit zu verrichten. Da ich am Schwimmteich so gar keinen Sauerstoff wirklich einbrachte, dafür aber am Koiteich durch belüftetes Filtermedium (Kunststoff) und später durch die Luftheber um so mehr, wäre dies für mich die plausibelste Erklärung.

Auch bin ich bei Recherchen zu anderen Teichbaustellen und Teichbaufirmen darauf gestossen, dass so manche Firma durch zusätzliche Rohrleitungen (gelochte Rohre Dn 20 evtl.) zusätzliche Luft/Sauerstoff in den Kies drücken. Dazu wurden diese Rohre unter das Kiesbett der Dränagezonen/Pflanzenzonen gelegt. Dies alles ergibt für mich schon Sinn, ob es aber bio-chemisch auch so ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Wo keine Kunststoffmedien vorhanden sind, siedeln sich die Bakterien im Kies, an den Kieselsteinen, im Wurzelbereich der Pflanzen an...und dennoch brauchen sie Sauerstoff um zu leben, zu überleben und zu arbeiten.

Jetzt baue ich meinen Schwimmteich - der ohne Bodenabläufe, ohne zusätzlichen Sauerstoff, ohne Extra-Biostufe (Kunststoffmedien) auch mehr oder minder ausgekommen ist - um, da mir die fehlenden Bodenabläufe echt ein Dorn im Auge waren. Es hat sich am Teichgrund natürlich der Mulm abgesetzt, der dann regelmäßig unregelmäßig mit einem Teichsauger entfernt werden musste. Hätte ich einen Bodenablauf und eine Schwerkraftanlage mit Vorfilter, sollte sich dieser Aufwand deutlich minimieren.

Es kommt nun ein Vorfilter mit recht feiner Maschenweite vorne als erste Filterstufe, dann kommt eine recht geringe Menge an belüftetetn Kunststoff-Biomedien dahinter, und von dort aus geht es über Rohr in die Dränageleitungen im Kiesbett, wo oben drauf die Pflanzen stehen. Mit diesem Konzept erhoffe ich mir eine (optische) Verbesserung der Teichlandschaft. (ein paar Fische kommen dennoch rein, damit sich was im Teich bewegt, wenn mal nicht gebadet wird)

Es war ja auch kein Grobpartikelfilter angeschlossen, so dass ich den Schmutz in der Pumoe geschreddert undd dann eigentlich im Kreis bewegt habe. 

Nun ist dieser Aufbau für einen Schwimmteich schon wieder sehr, sehr technisch angesiedelt - ich weiß, aber für meinen persönlichen Anspruch eines optisch "naturnah" wirkenden Teich mit recht klaren und sauberen Wasser, sowie wenig Algenbewuchs und Flaum/Mulm am Grund oder in den Kieszonen, der bei jedem Badespaß wieder aufgewühlt wird, ist dies, bei der auch geringen Teichgröße von ca. 100 m² (40 m³), meine persönliche Lösung. So hoffe ich...nachdem ich all meine bisherigen Erfahrungen miteinander kombinieren will. Am Koiteich habe ich ja mehr oder weniger schon dieses Konzept und es scheint aufzugehen...nicht 100%, aber das hat wieder andere Ursachen.


----------



## UliGudensberg (13. Nov. 2015)

@Zacky
So war meine Ursprünglich Planung 

Habe die Skizzen angepasst und überlege noch die optimale Anordnung.

1. Filter und Kiesbereich nach hinten


Vorteil: Schöne Ansicht vom Freisitz am Haus
Nachteil: Man ist schnell von Weg in den ST gefallen. Meine Kinder flitzen dort immer lang. Von Grill über den Weg ans andere Ende und wieder zurück. Habe Bedenken das man dort zu schnell reinfällt.


2: Filter und Kiesbereich nach vorne

Vorteil: Wenn man vom Weg abkommt steht man nur im Kiesbereich und nicht gleich im ST
Nachteil: Ich weiß nicht ob die Optik so schon ist wenn ich erst auf den Kies schaue.
Ich kann den Bereich dann auch nicht erhöhen und das gereinigte Wasser mit einem kleinen Wasserfall in den ST führen

Vorteil bei beiden ist das ich die gesamte Länge zum Schwimmen zur Verfügung habe


Weitere Fragen und Ideen:

Noch eine Frage: Wie weit muss ich denn von der Grundstücksgrenze weg bleiben mit dem ST?
Ich überlege ob ich diesen Bereich zwischen ST und Grundstücksgrenze noch mit Holz belege und ein Sonnensegel vorsehe, Gabiolen,..??

Was muss man vorsehen wenn man später noch eine Gegenstromanlage nachrüsten möchte? 

Gruß Uli


----------



## Zacky (13. Nov. 2015)

Ich persönlich finde Variante 2 ganz gut und würde am Wegesrand entlang dennoch einen kleinen "Zaun" setzen. Bei mir läuft neben dem Teich und der direkten Uferzone auch ein Weg und ich habe dort lediglich Drahtseile gespannt. Man sieht sie nicht unbedingt, bieten sie aber doch eine gewisse Grenzführung an. Natürlich ist damit ein "In-den-Teich-fallen" auch nicht zu verhindern. 

Was mir noch gerade einfällt: Es bietet sich an, die Teichecken abzuschrägen bzw. abzurunden. Dies verbessert eine mögliche Kreis-Teichströmung.


----------



## UliGudensberg (13. Nov. 2015)

@Zacky
Das mit den Ecken habe ich schon gelesen - leuchtet mir ein. Würde diese aus optischen gründen aber eher mit einer Phase versehen als richtige Schrägen.
ich überlege auch ob ich das Abschrägen nur nach unten mache und in der Oberfläche eckig lasse.

Habe mit einem reichbegüterte heute telefoniert. Er hat keinen BA, nur 1 skimmer mit Pumpe und dann geht's in den kiesfilter. Anlage läuft seit 5 Jahren! 

Er meint: wozu ein BA? Den Mullm vom Boden nimmt es nicht auf - höchstens im 50cm Radius. Daher hat er drauf verzichtet und lässt einen Robby alle paar Tage fahren. Er hätte saubres Wasser. Nicht mal mehr fadenalgen - seit es den poolrobby nutzt!

Wäre ja die kostengünstigste Alternative.


----------



## Michael H (13. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Ich meinem Teich hab ich auch 2 BA's . Mit dem Radius hat er schon recht , kommt auch wieder drauf an was da Durch geht . Wenn es mir zu viel Mulm wird ( das erst 1 oder 2 mal der Fall war ) nehm ich einen Schrupper und fahr ein paar mal Hin und her den Rest machen dann die BA's .

Denke auch so ein oder zwei BA's sind um einiges Günstiger wie ein Roboter , auch auf Jahre hin gerechnet .


P.S. : sehe gerade das du für deinen Trommler mit 500 Euro Rechnest , denke das klappt nicht , wenn du Gut einkaufst kannste da Minimum noch 300 Euro dazu rechnen .


----------



## UliGudensberg (13. Nov. 2015)

Es sind nicht nur die BA, sondern auch kein Grobfilter, LH - sondern nur 1 Skimmer mit 12v Pumpe in den Kies.

Wenn ich die Kosten für BA, trommelfilter,... Reche ist so ein Robby auch nicht teurer.

Die Frage ist: wenn ich einen ja habe brauche ich keinen Robby? Wie ist der Aufwand den Boden und Wände von Hand zu reinigen???


----------



## Michael H (13. Nov. 2015)

Hallo

Ok wenn du das so Rechnest kommt das hin .
Aufwand bei mir 10 Minuten und 1-2 Tag Drübes Wasser .


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2015)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Wie ist der Aufwand den Boden und Wände von Hand zu reinigen???


Ich dreh mal die Frage, wie groß ist der Aufwand irgend etwas zu reinigen wenn keine Nährstoffe im Wasser in Lösung gehen können weil sie rechtzeitig ausgefiltert und entsorgt werden. Und damit wie groß kann der Biofilm werden, welcher mit zur Reinigung des Wasser beiträgt und gleichzeitig die Folie vor UV- Strahlung schützt wenn nur noch wenige Nährstoffe in gelöster Form vorhanden sind.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Nov. 2015)

Persönlich würde ich immer eine umlaufende Stufe in 60 cm Tiefe gestalten damit, egal wer da rein fällt auch wieder raus kommt. Oberhalb der Stufe dann bisschen Schräg aus dem Wasser mit Pflanzmatte oder sonst wie rau, unterhalb kann es dann steiler. Stufe mit minimalem Gefälle zum Teichrand. 
Weiterhin würde ich einen Schwimmteich vermauern (Naturgar Verbundmatte und Mörtel Prinzip) oder mindestens 2 mm PE-HD Platten verschweißen lassen.
Für den Biofilm kann man Helix nehmen hinter dem Trommler.
Da ich schon einen Teich habe, mit Bachlauf würde ich wohl den Bachlauf und Teich mit anschließen und mit einem gepumpten System diese durchströmen lassen und dann als Verbindung zum Schwimmteich eine 3-4 m Breite und 10-20 cm Starke, 2 m Lange Lavagranulatschicht nutzen. In die kämmen Sumpfpflanzen wie __ Iris und Co. Ich hoffe auf die weise einiges ab zu bauen.

Irgendwo hat sich bei mir im Kopf eine Tiefe von 1,3 m abgesetzt...hatte soweit mit bekannt rechtliche Gründe bei einem nicht extra abgezäunten Gelände oder so....finde nur die Grundlage dazu nicht.
Fakt ist das man selbst bei den schw... richtig teuren Fertigbecken (20 T€ und mehr) nix mit einer höheren Teife als 1,5 m findet.....da ist man schnell wieder bei einer nutzbaren Wassertiefe von so 1,3-1,4 m......


----------



## UliGudensberg (13. Nov. 2015)

Daher soll der Teich da hin - kein direkter Zugang! Entweder umzäunt - oder mit einer kleinen Tür versehen. 

Wie schon geschrieben möchte ich rein springen können - das geht mit Stufe nicht.

Ich möchte nicht die Folie vermörteln - die Optik gefällt mir persönlich halt nicht so gut und es ist sau viel Arbeit!


----------



## UliGudensberg (14. Nov. 2015)

Habe in einer Zeitschrift gesehen das bei einem naturpool die Regenerationszone unterhalb des Holzdecke angeordnet war - was haltet ihr davon?

Was müsste ich für eine Abdeckung Plänen zur Sicherung? Auch so was hatte dort jemand verbaut

Schönen Grußulu


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Uli,

ich habe zwar noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Teich im Betrieb aber
ich würde an Stelle des Kiesfilters immer einen Filterteich nehmen.
Sowohl die Pflanzen als auch die Tiere sind wesentlich artenreichen
und für deine Kinder ist ein Filterteich viel interessanter als ein schnöder Kiesfilter.


Grüße 
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Nov. 2015)

Ich habe einen bepflanzten Filterteich mit ca. 15m Länge und 3m Breite.
Pflanzsubstrat lehmhaltiger Sand.
Pflanzstufen in -30, -60, -90, -60- , -30 cm. Profil ähnlich Naturagart.
Der Pflanzen-Teich wird bei mir aber erst hinter Filteranlage (2x USIII Spaltsieben) mit vorgereinigtem Wasser versorgt und somit nur oberflächlich an den Pflanzen vorbei durchströmt.
Der Teich ist ordentlich mit allerlei Unterwasserpflanzen durchwachsen.
Nach drei Jahren hat sich im Filterteich so einiges an Schwarzschlamm speziell in der mittleren Rinne bei -90cm abgesetzt.
Das ist völlig normal und einer der Gründe, warum ich von der Filterung der Spaltsiebe mit 0,2/0,3mm auf Trommelfilter umbaue.
Die Vorfilterung ist mir zu grob.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass sich dieser Dreck in einem Kiesbett in den Hohlräumen irgendwann ansammelt.....
Dann muss der Kies raus und gespült werden....irgendwelche "Rückspülfunktionen" von Kiesdrainagerohren mancher Teichbaufirmen....kann man getrost vergessen.
Der Kies setzt sich je nach Schmutzfracht früher oder später zu.
Kein Teich ist gleich. Es kann auch eine Weile gut gehen.....

Auch von Naturagart. Teichanlagen mit Pflanzenfilterteichen gibt es manchmal "lustige" Berichte, wo man irgendwann den Gammelschwarzschlamm und Pflanzen aus dem Teich entfernen muss. Kein Zuckerschlecken. Zumal bei NG die Filterabfolge so gewählt ist, dass sich der gesamte Grobschmutz zuerst im Pflanzenfilterteich absetzt.
Also praktisch ein Klärbecken oder Wasserkompostanlage.
Durch die sich zersetzenden Pflanzen etc. werden wieder Nährstoffe in das Wasser abgegeben.
Auch die Gefahr von "Huminsäurebildung" und braunem Wasser....ist dann etwas höher.

Das gleiche bei Koiteichen.....mit einer Tonne voll Lavagranulat etc..in der Filterkette....schlammt irgendwann zu....

Ich pers. kann nur abraten, Kies egal in welcher Körnung im Teich zu verwenden. Die Hohlräume setzen sich wie schon gesagt mit Schlamm irgendwann zu.
ebenso Zwischenräume von "Steinschüttungen" im Teich.

Als Pflanzsubstrat ist lehmhaltiger Sand empfehlenswert. Dieser hat relativ kleine oder kaum Zwischenräume zwischen den Körnern durch den feinen Lehmanteil.
Der Schlamm bleibt also relativ "über" dem Pflanzsubstrat.
Bei mir ist dieser Lehmsand auch zwischen den Pflanzen relativ trittfest geworden.
Kies drückt sich auch unter Wasser weg.

Kataloge, Hochglanzprojekte, Fernsehteichbaudoku´s......werden oft vom Teichleben überholt.
Da werden über Jahrzehnte und mit bunten Heftchen munter Dinge vertrieben, verkauft, Umsatz gemacht......egal, wie zufrieden der Kunde hinterher nach ein paar Jahren ist.
Die Natur erobert sich irgendwann jeden Lebensraum, den man ihr bietet.

Nichts gegen einen überschaubaren Kiesbettfilter.
Manche haben diese zusätzlich zum Pflanzenfilter eingebaut.

Als Beispiel für einen Kiesbettfilter kann man auch gerne die Sandfilteranlagen von Poolanlagen sehen.
Diese sind ja auch nur mit Kies oder Quarzsand gefüllt.
Durchlässig, bis der Kies sich zugesetzt hat und wieder "rückgespült" wird.
Und das geht bei normalen Pool´s manchmal schnell. Nur vom Schmutzeintrag der Badenden oder dem bisschen, was der
Wind reinweht.
Leider benötigen diese Sandfilter Druckpumpen mit entsprechendem Stromverbrauch.

---------------------

Wer das nicht glauben möchte, der kann gerne sich Drainageleitungen und tonnenweise Kies in den Teich bauen, wo das Schmutzwasser hineingedrückt wird.....
Speziell die Skimmer holen bei mir den meisten Grobschmutz vom Teichwasser runter.
Wenn ich diesen Dreck in ein Kiesbett leiten würde......


----------



## UliGudensberg (16. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten,

deine Ausführung leuchtet mir ein! Also weg vom Kies und ein FT nach der mechanischen Reinigung vorsehen. Ich habe nur max. 50 m² Gesamtfläche - wie groß muss dann der FT ausgeführt werden?

Gruß Uli


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Nov. 2015)

Die Größe des Filterteiches oder auch der mit nährstoffzehrenden (Unterwasser-) Pflanzen sollte ca. 1/3 der freien Schwimmfläche betragen.
Es ist auch möglich, die Pflanzzonen im Teich seitlich oder rundherum der Schwimmzonen einzubauen.
Dann spart man sich den Extra Filterteich.
So ähnlich wie zacky´s "alter" Schwimmteich.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichumbau-koi-schwimmteich-ein-letztes-mal.44239/
In der Mitte die Schwimmzone und außen rum Pflanzzonen.
__ Schilf und andere Röhrichtpflanzen wuchern extrem....Vorsicht mit der Pflanzenauswahl. 
__ Wasserschraube macht sich unter Wasser gerne sehr breit...

Ich würde aber dazu eben 2 Bodenabläufe, Boden mit Gefälle zu den BA und einen Rohrskimmer in KG 110 plus Filterkeller plus 4 Rückläufe einbauen.

Für Koihaltung können Pflanzzonen speziell in der Laichzeit zu Spielzonen der Koi werden. Da werden viele Pflanzen klein gemacht.
Da wäre ein Koifreier Filtergraben günstiger, weil ohne große Fische.
Deswegen vorher genau überlegen, was in den Teich rein kommt.

Pflanzenfilterteiche sollten hinter der Filter und Pumpenanlage langsam durchströmt werden.
Daher die Rückläufe eben aufteilen.
JE breiter der Pflanzenfilterteich, desto langsamer die Strömung.

So 15m³/h bei 3m Breite und 5 Stufen auf -30, -60, -90, -60, -30cm ist meiner Meinung nach grenzwertig.
Wenn der FT schmaler wird, gehen 5 Stufen nicht mehr sinnvoll.
Dann eben 3 Stufen...-40, - 80cm.. irgendwie die goldene Mitte.

Der Filterteich kann auch ein Stück weit weg sein vom eigentlichen Schwimmteich.
Wenn der Platz es nicht hergibt weglassen und ein paar Pflanzzonen im Teich einbauen.
Den Rest macht dann die Filteranlage.
Dreck absaugen und aus dem Wasser entsorgen, bevor er in Lösung geht und zum Dünger wird.


----------



## UliGudensberg (28. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe nun meine Frau überzeugen können - wir bauen einen Naturpool!

Größe: 60 Quadratmeter
Filterteich wird als 2. Kammer abgetrennt: ca 18..20 qm
2 bodenabläufe
2-4. Oberflächenskimmer - der Wind dreht ordentlich!

Ich überlege ob ich den FT nur hinten, oder auch vorne anordne! So wäre jeder aber nur ca 1m breit - reicht das??

Bau soll nächstes Frühjahr dann fertig sein

Bei mir in der Nähe in Kirchberg ist der Fachbetrieb Swobodda - den habe ich kontaktiert. Als Grundlage lasse ich mir ein Angebot erstellen


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Aug. 2016)

Bei einer Breite von 1m wird es bei einem Filtergraben recht schwierig auch noch unterschiedlich tiefe Stufen für Wasserpflanzen zu modelieren. Eine Breite von 2 - 3 m ist da eigentlich besser.

18 - 20m² wären zwar vom Flächenanteil her ca. 30% aber durch die geringere Tiefe wird der Anteil des Gesamtvolumens etwa bei nur 10 - 15 % liegen.

Es wäre dann auch nicht sinnvoll den gesamten Flow durch den FG zu jagen, da sonst die Verweildauer des Wassers zum absetzen der Schwebstoffe zu kurz wird.


----------



## UliGudensberg (28. Aug. 2016)

Also FG nur auf 1 Seite und ca 2..2,5 m breit!


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Wenn deine Filterleistung durch den Filtergraben nicht ausreichend ist sinkt den Badevergnügen weiter nach unten als es ein etwas kleinerer Schwimmbereich machen würde. Alternative wäre dann nur mit Technik die Filterleistung zu erhöhen  und so deinen gewünschten Schwimmbereich zu erhalten.
Technik kostet jedoch nicht nur in der Anschaffung Geld sondern auch im Unterhalt. 
Wer das eine will muss das andere mögen.


----------



## UliGudensberg (28. Aug. 2016)

Der FT ohne Technik soll ja ca 50% der Fläche einnehmen.

Daher hatte ich mit Bodenablauf, Skimmern und Trommelfilter geplant


----------



## Dudelsax (28. Aug. 2016)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Ich habe nun meine Frau überzeugen können - wir bauen einen Naturpool!


Hallo Uli,
wir waren damals auch am überlegen, ob Natur mit Pflanzenzone oder Pool mit Chemie.Heute sind wir froh,dass wir uns für den Naturpool mit Pflanzenbesatz entschieden haben.Unsere Ovalförmige Schwimmzone ist ca 12m x 5m und die Pflanzenzone ist in etwa 1/2 so groß und in unterschiedlichen tiefen für die Pflanzen angeortnet.Jetzt nach gut 5 Jahren im Betrieb, habe ich das erste mal einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht und ausgewucherte Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten bzw. reduziert.
Meine Empfehlung an dich/euch ist: achtet darauf,dass der Teich - wenn möglich - so angeortnet wird,dass er im Sommer nicht den ganzen Tag in der Sonne steht.
PS: Filtern mache ich durch eine 16000er Pumpe über BA und dieser Filtertechnik:


----------



## UliGudensberg (31. Aug. 2016)

Am Freitag habe ich Termin mit der Teichbaufirma. Hier lasse ich mich beraten und ein Angebot erstellen.
Die Positionen werde ich dann einzeln vergleichen und schauen ob und was ich selbst übernehmen kann?

Uli


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2016)

lass dir referenzen benennen und kontaktiere diese


----------



## UliGudensberg (2. Sep. 2016)

Angebot bekomme ich in ca. 2 Wochen. Das Konzept soll so aussehen: Kein BA, jedoch einen Skimmer.
Boden mit Granitplatten. Durch die Spalten soll das Wasser in den Kiesfilter mit 20t sickern der unter dem Pool ist. Dann soll das Wasser in einen 2. Kiesfilter. Ein paar Pflanzen sollen an die Seite - er macht das so seit über 20 Jahren. Boden soll dann gereinigt werden mit einem Robby. Die Kosten sollen über 50.000€ liegen.
Ich habe dann nicht mehr nach Referenzen gefragt .
Er meinte ein Schwimmbereich müsste min. 3,5m breit sein - ist das so?


----------



## UliGudensberg (2. Sep. 2016)

Ich überlege die Hecke im Hintergrund auszugraben - so habe ich eine größere Fläche! Ab der Sitzecke sind es ca. 14 m bis zum grünen Schuppen. Vorne ist es ohne Hecke knapp 4 m - wenn ich die Hecke aus mache habe ich 5m.

uli


----------



## mitch (2. Sep. 2016)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Die Kosten sollen über 50.000€ liegen.


Hallo Uli,
das ist ja ne *richtig* große Hausnummer für einen Teich der *nur* mit Kiesfilter betrieben wird.

Kies aus der Kiesgrube kostet so ca. um die 20 €/t


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2016)

er macht das so seit 20 jahren sososo


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2016)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Ich habe dann nicht mehr nach Referenzen gefragt


Das hätte ich dennoch gemacht, um mir einfach diese Bauweise mal anzuschauen und die Besitzer des Teiches nach ihren bisherigen Erfahrungen & Meinungen befragt.



UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Er meinte ein Schwimmbereich müsste min. 3,5m breit sein - ist das so?


Die Breite von 3,50 m hat schon seinen Vorteil, wenn man tatsächlich den Teich zum Schwimmen benutzen will, aber dann wäre sicher auch Länge ratsam. Wie groß ist die Spannweite deiner Arme? Wenn Du das so als Orientierung nimmst, dann sind 3,50 m auch nicht ganz so viel Platz zum Schwimmen und wenn dann ggf. zwei Leute im Teich sind und aneinander vorbeischwimmen wollen, wird es eng.


----------



## UliGudensberg (5. Sep. 2016)

Welche Firmen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen für die Verlegung und das verschweißen von Folien vor Ort?
ich möchte mir da gerne Angebote einholen.


----------



## laolamia (5. Sep. 2016)

moin,

du wohnst doch in der nähe von ng oder?
das waere zur ideensammlung und beratung mein erster anspechpartner.
der preis ist sicher hoeher als ein kleiner teichbauer vor ort, dann hast du aber erstmal ne hausnummer

gruss marco


----------



## UliGudensberg (5. Sep. 2016)

NG? Ich wohne 15km südlich von Kassel in Nordhessen PLZ 34281
Wolltest du was anhängen? Ich sehe Keine Ansprechpartner ;-)


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Sep. 2016)

NG schweißt meines Wissens nach nicht selber Folie ein.
Sie  verkaufen ihre Teich- Systemtechnik, Pflanzen und Folie.

Fast Alle Folienschweisser reisen Bundesweit.
Lifra
Km-Folien

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!

Das der Teichbauer mit dem 50k Euro Kiesloch ohne BA etc..aus der Auswahl raus ist.

Plant Eure  Teich unbedingt mit einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage oder bereitet wenigstens die Verrohrung dafür schon vor!
Ebenso kann ein Luftheber an Stelle einer Motorpumpe in Baukosten und Unterhalt sinnvoll sein.
Zudem ist so ein senkrecht im Wasser stehendes KG Rohr recht wartungs und verschleissarm.


----------



## UliGudensberg (5. Sep. 2016)

Habe die ersten 2 Angebote fürbass verlegen der Folie mit verschweißen vor Ort und flies vorliegen.

Der 1. liegt über 7000€ und der 2. bei 5.500€ - ich hätte da mit deutlich weniger gerechnet! Sind die Kosten so hoch für 10 x 4 x 1,8m - oder macht es Sinn Alternativen zu suchen? So werde ich mit meinen 10-12 tausend Euro nicht hinkommen


----------



## laolamia (5. Sep. 2016)

die folie gibt es auch im stueck, mit etwas geduld ist die gut zu verlegen.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Sep. 2016)

Irgendwo hatte ich mal nur für das Liefern und Einschweissen von PE Folie 2mm einen m2-Preis von 22 Euronen gelesen.
Muss nicht stimmen.
Du hast doch nur 100qm....

Du musst natürlich  bei den versch. Angeboten die Materialien vergleichen...
PEHD z. B. ist die Endlösung und aufwendiger zu verarbeiten.

 Bei mir habe ich Epdm Folie in fast einem Stück eingebaut.
geaplan.de

Das Faltenparadies speziell in Profilen im Teich in Anlehnung an NG ist extrem und es verschwindet fast 150m2 in Falten bei 250m2 reiner Fläche und 400m2 Folie.
Zudem Falten immer Gammelsammelstellen sind.

Du kannst auch Folie in einem Stück einlegen..und die Ecken einschlagen plus verkleben der Ecken.

Jede Folienfalte hat zwei fast 360grad Knicke.
Deswegen kam bei mir damals EPDM rein.
PVC mag ich pers. nicht so.
Aber jedes Material hat so Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> 10 x 4 x 1,8m -


Wären 14 x 8 m am Stück.....Mit großer Falten-Reserve meintet wegen 18 x 10 m bei 1,5mm und rund 5 €/m² PVC-Folie wären das 900 Euro. 
Haben die dir PE-Folie angeboten ?


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Sep. 2016)

http://geaplan.de/teichfolie.php
Ich würde bei PVC lieber  nen Euro mehr ausgeben und dann Sika z.B.


----------



## Landschildkröte (6. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Uli,

wir haben im vergangenen Monat dort auch Vlies (500 g) und Folie (2 mm sika) konfektionieren und hier verlegen lassen. Nach anfänglichen Problemen wurde alles zufriedenstellend ausgeführt. (Wir haben unseren Naturpool im letzten halben Jahr in Form zweier rechteckiger Becken - Schwimmbecken und Filterbecken - realisiert.)

LG Monika


----------



## Dudelsax (7. Sep. 2016)

HalloUli,
hier: http://web2.cylex.de/reviews/viewco...otte+kunststofftechnik+gmbh&companyId=3772977
habe ich meine EPDM Teichfolie bezogen.Wir waren anfangs am überlegen, ob PVC im schönen Türkiston oder halt EPDM in schwarz.Nur in Türkis sieht man nartürlich jeden Mulmkrümmel am Grund und die Garantiezeit bei PVC war nur 10 Jahre...soweit ich mich erinner kann .
Ich habe 2011 komplett mit Flies Verschweissungsmaterial und Anlieferung 2200.-€ dafür berappen müssen.
EPDM gewählt, da sie hierfür eine sehr lange (glaube es waren 30 Jahre) Garantiezeit geben.
Ich hätte dir gerne mitgeteilt,wieviel qm es waren, leider finde ich die Rechnung gerade nicht mehr.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## UliGudensberg (7. Sep. 2016)

Ich möchte gerne faltenarm aufbauen - da sich dort schmutz sammelt. Wenn ich EPDM verwende müsste ich die Knicke an den Ecken verkleben - würde auch gehen.

Zur Zeit plane ich mit PE-HD
Endlos Filter
Luftheber
Helix
Filtergaben

Da ich nur eine geringe Gesamtbreite zur Verfügung habe ich mit einer __ Hel-x geplant um den FG zu unterstützen für den Biofilter.

So habe ich mir grob die Anordnung vorgestellt

Meine Kosten:
Filter: 5200€
Folie: 5.500€
LH: 500€
Hel-x: 1000€
Skimmer / BA: 600€
Verrohrung: 800€
Bodenplatte: 3000€
Gittersteine mit Beton: 2000€
Kleinteile: 1000€

Am Ende komme ich bei knapp 20.000 raus


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2016)

Für Helix 1000,- € ist etwas viel. 100 Liter Helix kosten inkl. Versand etwa 100,- € und so viel mehr würdest Du wahrscheinlich gar nicht brauchen, da ohne Fischbesatz. 1 x Skimmer ~ 50,- € und 2 x Standard-BA ~ 50,-€ (im Falle PE-Auskleidung wird meistens einfach nur ein Strück PE-Rohr im Boden eingeschweißt). 

Bodenplatte und Gittersteine mit Beton ~ habe ich keine preislichen Vorstellungen, wobei ich aber auch nicht weiß, was Du mit den Gittersteinen machen möchtest. Kleinteile mit 1000,- € ~ könnte passen, denn da kommt einiges zusammen.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2016)

Loch machen ----> Boden weg ----> machst du selber ?


----------



## UliGudensberg (7. Sep. 2016)

Mir ist schon bewusst das einige Positionen zu hoch sind - dafür andere zu niedrig oder wie LED Beleuchtung fehlen - die Endsumme sollte jedoch passen

Ja - Erde mach ich selber - bin auf nem Dorf - da kann man das gut loswerden


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Sep. 2016)

Manchmal....leuchten in den Foren oder Kleinanzeigen auch gebrauchte TF auf.

Z.B. der hier
http://koi-live.de/ftopic46144.html
 könnte von der Konstruktion und Durchsatz passen für 4 Saugstellen- obwohl 2 Skimmer nicht nötig sind, wenn Du die Rückläufe im Teich ringsherum besser verteilst und auch ggf. die Teichform (Ecken) optimierst.

Das obige Tf Modell ist mir aber pers. nicht bekannt vom Hersteller her- sieht aber bis auf die zu kleinen Ausläufe (die kann man leicht ändern- gibt bei Ammerland passende Edelstahlflansche) und die Frage nach einer Reinigungsöffnug recht passend aus.


----------



## Landschildkröte (7. Sep. 2016)

vielleicht noch: Baggermiete (z.B. 3 Tage: 600 euro), Pflanzen, Füllwasser, Badeleiter, Poolroboter/Schlammsauger hinzufügen


----------



## UliGudensberg (7. Sep. 2016)

Leiter habe ich nicht vorgesehen - ich möchte eine Treppe vor Kopf.
Bagger - ja das kann gut kommen.
Robby habe ich nicht vor - dafür die BA 

Als Filter wollte ich einen Endlosbandfilter und keinen TF verwenden

Uli


----------



## UliGudensberg (7. Sep. 2016)

Hier noch mal eine Skizze mit einigen Maßen und Bilder zur besseren Beurteilung.

An die Sitzecke soll ein Holzdeck auf die rechte Seite auf dem 1. Bild. Unter diesem soll die Technik mit EBF, LH und __ Hel-x verbaut werden. Eine UV Lampe wird optional vorgesehen.
Nach dem Holzdeck sollen gemauerte Stufen nach unten führen für einen komfortablen Zugang.

An den Seiten soll ein Uferbereich mit Kieß / Pflanzen angelegt werden - oder als FG?
Vor Kopf möchte ich gleich ins tiefe und einen Sprungstein vorsehen in das tiefere Wasser.

Die Fläche zwischen Häuschen links und Sitzecke rechts, sowie Gehweg vorne und Hecke hinten kann genutzt werden.

Zudem fände ich einen "Liegebereich" im Wasser zum relaxen klasse und ein kühles Bierchen schlürfen ;-) (für mich)
Eine Solarheizung ist vorzubereiten (Für Frau und Kinder).

Wenn da einer gestalterisch hilfreich sein könnte wäre klasse ;-)


----------



## UliGudensberg (15. Sep. 2016)

Habe bei der gemeine nachgefragt: bis 100qubik frei.

Bei tiefer 1.5 m bis 2 m habe ich die Statik selbst zu prüfen.

Nach hbo finde ich nichts zum abstand von grundstücksgrenzen. Hier ist nur definiert das ich 3 m einhalten muss wenn ich nach oben baue. Ich soll zur Sicherheit eine Einverständniserklärung  der Nachbarn einholen. Wie ist es jedoch rein rechtlich?

Einen Zaun bis 2m darf ich ja auch auf die Grenze setzen, oder PKW Stellplätze


----------



## Erin (15. Sep. 2016)

Willst du den Teich denn direkt an die Grenze setzen?


----------



## UliGudensberg (15. Sep. 2016)

Nicht genau auf die Grenze, ich habe aber nur 5m und bei 3 m abstand ist das kein Teich, sondern ein Kanal!

Also muss ich auf ca 1 m an die Grenze ran


----------



## Erin (15. Sep. 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe, dann hast du an der Grenze Büsche stehen oder kommen die noch weg? Ich frage nur wegen schneiden...unser Teich ist ja auch relativ nah an der Grundstücksgrenze und es ist mit 1,50m schon ziemlich knapp, wenn man Hecke schneiden muss.
Ich denk mal, ansonsten musst du dir deswegen keine Gedanken machen, außer dass du bei Überlauf das Wasser vom Grundstück deines Nachbarn fernhalten musst.


----------



## UliGudensberg (16. Sep. 2016)

Die Hecke soll noch weg - das wird sonnst zu eng. Ja - der Überlauf soll nach vorne zu mir hin erfolgen. Daher wird die Kante hinten etwas höher ausgeführt - so tritt das Wasser zuerst auf der Vorderseite aus.


----------



## Erin (16. Sep. 2016)

Dann sollte das kein Thema sein, für ebenerdige Teiche gibt es keine Grenzabstände, kann natürlich nicht schaden, den Nachbarn trotzdem zu fragen bzw zu informieren. Abgesehen von der Verkehrsicherungspflicht und dass du eben dafür sorgen musst, dass das Grundstück deines Nachbarn keinen Schaden nimmt, gibt es für einen normalen Teich eigentlich nichts weiter was du vom Gesetzgeber aus beachten musst.


----------



## lollo (16. Sep. 2016)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Nach hbo finde ich nichts zum abstand von grundstücksgrenzen.



Hallo,

dann schau mal nach dem Nachbarecht, welches für dein Bundesland zuständig ist, kannst du beim Bundesjustizministerium einsehen.
Ferner kommen dazu noch die Auflagen der örtlichen Gemeinde, welche für das Baugebiet erstellt sind in dem du wohnst, 
die dann aussagen wie eine Grundstücksgrenze gestaltet werden kann.


----------



## Landschildkröte (16. Sep. 2016)

Als Innenmass benötigst Du mind. 3 Meter, damit zwei Personen schwimmen, bzw. Kidds reinspringen können. 
Die Baugrube mit maximaler Zugabe planen - das wird Dir in den kommenden Monat viel Stress ersparen (wenn Du dann z.B. die Schalungssteien bearbeitest, verputzt,...)


----------



## lollo (16. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> gibt es für einen normalen Teich eigentlich nichts weiter was du vom Gesetzgeber aus beachten musst.



Hallo,

na, du gehst das aber blauäugig an. Ich möchte nicht in deiner Haut stecken, wenn dann in deinem ungesicherten Teich jemand ertrinkt.
Zur Sicherung eines Teiches auf deinem Grundstück sind sehr wohl Auflagen einzuhalten.


----------



## Erin (16. Sep. 2016)

Da steht _Verkehrsicherungspflicht_


----------



## UliGudensberg (16. Sep. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann schau mal nach dem Nachbarecht, welches für dein Bundesland zuständig ist, kannst du beim Bundesjustizministerium einsehen.
> Ferner kommen dazu noch die Auflagen der örtlichen Gemeinde, welche für das Baugebiet erstellt sind in dem du wohnst,
> die dann aussagen wie eine Grundstücksgrenze gestaltet werden kann.


Ich habe auf meiner Gemeinde nachgefragt! 3m Abstand gelten für Bebaungen ÜBER der Erde. Für unter die Ende konnte mir der Bearbeiter keine Grenze benennen. Er meinte zur Sicherheit soll ich eine Einverständnis der Nachbaren einholen.

Grenzbebauung: 2m Sichtschutz ist nach HBO (hessischer Bau Ordnung) zulässig.

Uli


----------



## lollo (16. Sep. 2016)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> 3m Abstand gelten für Bebaungen ÜBER der Erde



Hallo,

ja, die Regelung für Wohnbebauung gilt wohl überall. Eine Garage, die zum Nachbargrundstück keine Fenster hat,
darfst du hier in NRW sogar an der Grenze bauen.

Für dich ist dieses - defekter Link entfernt - vielleicht interessant.


----------



## UliGudensberg (16. Sep. 2016)

ich habe noch mal der hessische Verwaltungsgericht in Kassel angefragt - man sehen was die mir sagen ;-)


----------



## UliGudensberg (18. Sep. 2016)

Da die Folie ja nicht verändert werden sollte werde ich hier auf HD-PE setzen. 

Die Grube ausheben und das stellen der Seitenwänden ist fix.
HD-PE Folie - fix
BA fix - 2 oder 3
Feste Skimmer fix - 2 STk
Treppe ist fix
Holzdeck mit Lärche fix
LH ist Prio durch den geringeren Energiebedarf
UV wird vorbereitet - Platz vorgesehen

Überlege zwischen Schiebern für knapp 500€, oder standrohre wie bei Rhabanus. 

Dann muss ich sehen wie das Budget aussieht und hiernach wird der Filter ausgewählt. Platz zum Umbau wird gleich vorgesehen!!!

Ich finde jedoch kaum ne Quelle für 2mm Folien - kann mir da jemand weiter helfen??

Gruß uli


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Uli,
schau doch mal da: http://www.folienvertrieb-drewke.de/index.php/dichtungsbahnen-fuer-hoch-und-tiefbau.html


----------



## UliGudensberg (19. Sep. 2016)

Die raten von der Verwendung von HD-PE für einen privaten naturpool ab!

Sie bieten EPDM in 1.0 mm vorkonfektioniert nach Vorgabe - das ist dann faltenarm in 3D gefertigt


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Sep. 2016)

Begründung für kein PEHD??
UV stabil
mech sehr stabil vor allem Wurzeln, Nagetiere. .
Wenn man die senkrechten Wände im Schwimmbereich so wie Rhabanus aus Platten stellen lässt, erspart das auch ggf. Schalsteine und Beton.
Schwere Findlinge gehen da auch sicherer rauf als auf weicher Folie.
Endlösung.

Epdm vorkonfektioniert 3D....da muss aber die Grube und alles passen.
Sonst wieder Faltenparadies.
EPDM ist gut- habe ich ja auch...aber man sollte diese vor mech. Beschädigungen insbesondere im Pflanzenbereich schützen.....wieder Mehraufwand.

Epdm kann man auch selber vor Ort kleben.

Geaplan ist noch gut als Lieferant.


----------



## UliGudensberg (19. Sep. 2016)

Zu steif - muss vor Ort geschweißt werden. Garantie auf Nähte vor Ort. 
Sie hätten da kaum Anfragen zu - da PVC oder epdm leichter zu verarbeiten sind bei ebenfalls guter Haltbarkeit! 

Es wäre auch schwierig HD-PE faltenfrei zu verarbeiten


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Sep. 2016)

ja, PE-HD ist nicht ohne. Wir hatten einen Wahnsinns-Sommer hier und Frank hat bei der Folienverarbeitung sein Möglichstes getan. Morgens super eben eingelegt, am Nachmittag Faltenwurf vom Feinsten. Das Material ist sehr temperatursensibel!
Am besten den Folienschweisser kommen lassen, wenn es eine Woche konstant 15°C hat und bewölkt ist.
Hatte im Ernst überlegt, so ein Baugerüst á la Dresdner Frauenkirche über den Teich zu bauen, um die Sonnenstrahlung abzumildern ...

So richtig faltenfrei ist das bei mir nicht. Je klarer das Wasser, um so deutlicher sieht man´s. Auch, wo sich jetzt der Biofilm etabliert.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass jede Firma ihre eigene Vorliebe hat, mit welchem Material sie arbeiten möchte. Aber bzgl. Haltbarkeit denke ich, kommt nix über HD-PE. PVC-Teiche - ~ 20 Jahre. (NG Gewährleistung PVC-Grün 1mm: 15 Jahre / 1,4mm 20 Jahre (Katalog Nr. 70/2016 S. 65)).
HDPE praktisch unbegrenzt. Wird als Dichtungsbahn unter Mülldeponien verwandt.


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

PE-LD  wäre wohl besser als PE-HD geeignet da es weicher und dehnfähiger ist ==> http://www.folienvertrieb-drewke.de/index.php/materialspezifikation-pe.html


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Sep. 2016)

UliGudensberg schrieb:


> Holzdeck mit Lärche fix


Hallo Uli,
Das mit der Lärche würde ich mir nochmal überlegen.
Durch das Verwittern soll es doch sehr aufsplintern.
Und Holzschieber im Fuß trüben den Badespaß...
Ich habe mich auch deshalb, nach entsprechender Recherche, gegen Lärche entscheiden!

Wenn man kein Tropenholz will, kann man auch WPC oder z.b. Eiche verwenden.
(In jedem Fall würde ich bei Holz nur noch glatte Profile und keines mit Rillen nehmen. Das schwächt die Oberfläche und selbst bei Bankirai geht mit der Zeit dann hier kaputt und es lösen sich dann lange Splitter ab).

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt,


Knut


----------



## UliGudensberg (21. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Knut,

dein Holzdeck aus Ipe sieht wirklich klasse aus! Ipe ist soweit ich mich erinnere sehr hart. Deine Fixpunkte mit KG sind wirklich ne gute Idee. Verkleidest du noch die Seiten wo man teilweise die KG Stützen sieht? ;-)

Schönen Gruß Uli


----------

